# itch on my foot



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

The past 2 weeks I have had this horrible itch on the top of my foot. It's driving me crazy. :help: There is nothing there. Nothing. no bumps, no redness, no dry skin, I can't see a thing and I even used a magnifying glass. I have tried various lotions, lavender oil, Frankinsense oil...takes the itch away for a bit but then it comes back. 
Any ideas what could be causing this? UGH!


----------



## stickinthemud (Sep 10, 2003)

Is there poison ivy etc on your shoe?


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

stickinthemud said:


> Is there poison ivy etc on your shoe?


nope...I wear 2 pairs of socks and Muck Boots most of the time. In the house just the socks. At work I wear crocks and they never go outside. And we are snow and ice here.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I have something similar on my back. You know... right below and above where I can reach without using a scratching stick of some sort.
It has been that way for ages now... no bumps, no redness, no nothing.

I had a friend tell me that she thought it was a misfiring nerve. That there is one little nerve ending that is all confused and feels itchy ALL the time.

Sigh.....
It itches now... it always itches. I am learning to deal and ignore...


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

For many years I had a similar itch on the side of my foot. Doc just said it was a nerve thing and not much you can do for it except scratch it now and then.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

SteveD(TX) said:


> For many years I had a similar itch on the side of my foot. Doc just said it was a nerve thing and not much you can do for it except scratch it now and then.


Well right now I feel like gnawing on it!!!! :runforhills:


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

I've got a spot like that which is just about dead center of my back. I have literally had the wife scratch until its bloody and it STILL itched.


----------



## majik (Feb 23, 2005)

I have this on the knuckles of my left hand. It comes and goes. The only thing that has helped is Gold Bond cream.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Back away and no one gets hurt. That's how I feel about anyone using my bamboo back scratcher. I keep it hanging next to my desk so I can grab it to use on that one tiny spot that's just under my right back shoulder bone. 

I know what flares it up, eating too much sugar.


----------



## dbarjacres (Feb 2, 2004)

I had a spot like that on the arch of my left foot for weeks this past fall. No amount of rubbing it made it stop. Then it disappeared. (the itch, not my foot lol)


----------



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

According to my doctor an itch like that is a very low form of pain. Take some aspirin.


----------



## BamaNana (Dec 31, 2004)

My guess is it's a nerve gone crazy... but I would apply some antifungal cream on it for a few days just in case.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

I've had a spot like that since I was a teenager, on the side of my right calf. Nothing there, clear healthy skin, but it itches repeatedly. I finally got to the point a long time ago where I didn't need to scratch it anymore. It stops itching on it's own after a minute or two.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 11, 2006)

I am diabetic and have poor circulation. Different places on my feet itch at times and will just about drive you crazy. It is a sign of nuroaphy thats misspelled big time, which is nerve dammage from the diabeties. Check your blood sugar, it may be a sign of something very serious. Or you may just have the itch.


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

chickenista said:


> I have something similar on my back. You know... right below and above where I can reach without using a scratching stick of some sort.
> It has been that way for ages now... no bumps, no redness, no nothing.
> .


I had the same thing on my back right behind my R armpit, it itched constantly for several years (the skin is a little darkened from my constant scratching), and then this winter it just stopped. No idea what caused it, but I'm so glad it's gone!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

majik said:


> I have this on the knuckles of my left hand. It comes and goes. The only thing that has helped is Gold Bond cream.


That!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I get dry winter skin on my back. Yuk.

I was going to post some links on itchy neuropathy, but they were all too scary.


----------



## CarolT (Mar 12, 2009)

Have you tried some Benadryl to see if it makes a difference? If not, start looking into things that might help with the misfiring nerves. Good luck!


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

I have one of those itches on the side of my left foot. Anything that barely touches it, sets it off ...........then it's scratch, Scratch, SCRATCH! Sometimes I have to scratch it in the middle of the night.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2012)

As I got older, my circulatuion slowed down. Every winter the air here in the frozen north gets really dry. I now get patches of skin on the top of my feet, my lower calfs, and my hands that get dry and itch. If I apply Vasoline Intensive Care Lotion with Aloe before bed the itching is gone in a few days. Goldbond and Cornhusker's lotions also work well.


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

Minelson said:


> Well right now I feel like gnawing on it!!!! :runforhills:


LOL!! I've been known to get out of bed in the middle of the night, searching for a hair brush, so I could scratch my itchy legs. It's the only thing that helps.


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

Benadryl.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

I have a terrible itching that I went to the dermatoligist for in November and again in January. The fee was $400 each time! He said it wasn't caused by poor hygiene. He said it was probably caused by an allergy of some kind. He gave me prescriptions for ointment, and two pills for itching. He told me:

1. only use Dove soap (the sensitive kind is the best);

2. wash my clothes in either Tide-Free or All-Free detergent;

3. discontinue using fragrances until a few weeks after the itching disappears;

4. make sure the humidity in your house is sufficient. If you have an old-fashioned furnace or boiler it probably doesn't have a humidifier on it. You can put humidity into the air by boiling a big pot of water on the stove, then turning the heat down to simmer. Don't put a lid on it. WATCH IT to make sure it doesn't boil dry. Or you could buy a humidifier.

I've done everything he said and I'm still itching, so I'm thinking of going to an allergist.


----------



## suzfromWi (Jun 1, 2002)

Put an ice cube on it for a few seconds. I get those itches also now and then and its the only thing that works...it breaks the itch cycle...


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

chronic itching on hands or feet can be a sign of liver issues. Easily enough checked with a blood test at the doctors office and necessary to get a jump on if that's what's going on.


----------



## Bentley (Jul 10, 2008)

Occasionally I have experienced this on my left shin. What I have found is a simple fix......after every shower (or bath), I apply a layer of Vaseline. As long as I keep up this regimen, it never bothers me.

Of course, this just confirms a dry skin situation.

B


----------



## CarolT (Mar 12, 2009)

Don't ask me why, but Dove soap drives me nuts. I itch horribly from it. I can, however, use Dial Gold. If they ever "new and improve" it, Heaven help my family!

Anybody else get an itch start up when reading this thread? LOL


----------



## TnMtngirl (Jun 30, 2002)

CarolT said:


> Don't ask me why, but Dove soap drives me nuts. I itch horribly from it. I can, however, use Dial Gold. If they ever "new and improve" it, Heaven help my family!
> 
> Anybody else get an itch start up when reading this thread? LOL


Yes last night my left foot gave me a fit !!!!


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

Shadow said:


> I am diabetic and have poor circulation. Different places on my feet itch at times and will just about drive you crazy. It is a sign of nuroaphy thats misspelled big time, which is nerve dammage from the diabeties. Check your blood sugar, it may be a sign of something very serious. Or you may just have the itch.


What Shadow said. Get your sugar checked. NOW!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

soulsurvivor said:


> Back away and no one gets hurt. That's how I feel about anyone using my bamboo back scratcher. I keep it hanging next to my desk so I can grab it to use on that one tiny spot that's just under my right back shoulder bone.
> 
> I know what flares it up, eating too much sugar.


Lots of different laundry dettergents make my back itch MORE!

As long as I stick to Tide, I seem to itch less.....


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Try coating your feet in vasoline or something like Eucerin before putting on your socks. You could also try an anti-itch cream like Benedryl or something like a hydrocortisone cream. Sarna lotion was recommended by a dermatologist. It gives you a tingly feeling. That might confuse your itch.


----------



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

Lanacane cream works best for me. It numbs the skin.
.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I've been using pure glycerin oil. It seems to help the skin regain some of its' own natural hydration. I take a massive dose of Lasix and need to keep the skin hydrated to avoid complications with dry skin. I think I've tried everything out there including coconut oil, aloe vera, etc but none of those works as well as the glycerin. I like that it's non-scented too. If I have to smell like a tropical island I want to live on a tropical island, not smearing the scent all over me.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Shadow said:


> I am diabetic and have poor circulation. Different places on my feet itch at times and will just about drive you crazy. It is a sign of nuroaphy thats misspelled big time, which is nerve dammage from the diabeties. Check your blood sugar, it may be a sign of something very serious. Or you may just have the itch.


Thanks for all the tips everyone! I will check my blood sugar on Monday to rule diabetes out.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Totally stupid comment here..But if you have an itchy foot..it means you are going to take a trip !! Just like if you drop silverware..you are going to have company...


----------

